# San Andreas mouse problem



## Chikitta (Jun 26, 2005)

So I installed GTA: SA yesterday, and loaded it up.

First thing I notice is that moving the mouse around the very "laggy" on the menu screen, so I use the arrow keys to start a new game.

Watch the intro, get in to the game and go to look around with the mouse, and the mouse lag is back. Unless I move the mouse very slowly indeed, the whole game stutters really badly when I use the mouse to look around. Walking around is fine - decent FPS... just when I move the mouse it drops to about 0.5

I don't have this problem with any other games. There is nothing wrong with my mouse.

Any ideas?

Windows XP SP2
Asus A7N8X-E
AMD XP 3200+
9800 Pro, latest ATi drivers
1024mb RAM


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Mouse sensitivity turned up/down?
Could be graphics too.. try lowering the draw distance and detail..

Also be sure to shut down other "large" programs... If any.

GTA is big and it likes to use the hard drive, for info..


----------



## majordutch (Sep 30, 2004)

do you have any antialiasing or anisotropic filtering on?
do you have the latest directx ver?( 9c )


----------



## Chikitta (Jun 26, 2005)

Yep, got DX9 C.

Found the problem... it was WindowBlinds  

Shutting WB down instantly allowed the mouse in game to move normally... strange!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Cool, enjoy the game.. And if you have any thoughts or need help be sure to post in the "random GTA rock's" thread..

Love to hear how you like the game and how things are going..

link: http://forums.techguy.org/t370996.html


----------

